# Just how much does a pair of John Lobb cost?



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

I was just browsing through the archived RTW shoe thread and spotted some images of John Lobb shoes. They are unbelievably beautiful. There is no way at present that I will pay $1000 for a pair of shoes, but suddenly I'm very interested to know exactly how much these beauties go for.

https://www.johnlobb.com/us/#/Ready-To-Wear/richelieu/classique/city2

The designs that really got my attention were the simple classic ones--City II (classic line) and Garnier II (prestige line). Roughly how much do these cost?


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

Well Classic Line is around $1000.00 Prestigue aroud $1500.00 and if you want real John Lobb it is around $4500.00.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

laufer said:


> Well Classic Line is around $1000.00 Prestigue aroud $1500.00 and if you want real John Lobb it is around $4500.00.


time for Peter to rob a bank


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

ToryBoy said:


> time for Peter to rob a bank


 Why is Paul also broke? :icon_smile:


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Also, if you want a pair of something like Jermyn II, which isn't produced any more, it is an extra 20% on top of the regular price for that line, so about $1800 - IF they decide to make it for you. Some other models they won't bring out of "retirement" it seems.

Yes, I have a pair of Jermyn II's in Bracken Misty (a new color for Spring '09) on order, pictures on their arrival. :aportnoy:


----------



## kelliw (Aug 13, 2008)

Most of the John Lobb's that I have cost over $1,300. Their RTW are generally the most expensive shoes in England. However, you should try G.J.Cleverley or Edward Green. Cleverley have a huge selection of RTW shoes in their London store (Old Bond St) and they start at around $700. Their semi-bespoke range starts at around $1,000 but are amazing! The quality in my opinion is just as good and last the test of time.

www.gjcleverley.com

www.edwardgreen.com

Good luck!


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

XdryMartini said:


> pictures on their arrival. :aportnoy:


Will hold you to your word.


----------



## Adagio (Aug 2, 2007)

PeterEliot said:


> Will hold you to your word.


Peter,

If you ever get the chance to visit the UK, you can buy Lobbs from the factory store in Northampton for about £245. These are either rejects stamped (R) inside, or models which did not sell in their shops stamped (S) inside. I have a few (R) pairs and I honestly can't find any defect whatsoever.

Adagio


----------



## newtrane (May 4, 2006)

Andy: Are you broke too? 

I always thought that you get lots of kickbacks from running this site ...


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

At my local Neiman Marcus there are a few pairs costing about $1000 marked down to about $750, and on Friday they go down another 30%. I reserved a pair of the Tamar.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

laufer said:


> Well Classic Line is around $1000.00 Prestigue aroud $1500.00 and if you want real John Lobb it is around $4500.00.


Good grief, I have only had two automobiles that I paid more than $4,500 for. Of course, we have had a lot of inflation since I have bought most of my cars.

Opps, that should be three - I forgot one vintage car that I had that spent it's time in the garage.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> Of course, we have had a lot of inflation since I have bought most of my cars.


Forget inflation; what kills me is the exchange rate. Dollar-to-won rate has risen by 50% since two months ago. With the money it'll cost me to buy Classic JL now I could have bought a Prestige pair in August.

I have an unpaid-for Daines & Hathaway baggage being made at the moment. In a couple of weeks I'll be asked to pay up and I'm afraid barring a spectacular down shift in the currency rate I'll end up paying $500 more than I had planned to... Maybe it really _is_ time to rob a bank.


----------

